# Saska - Missing on loan/possibly stolen



## Kenzo (10 February 2011)

Posting on behalf of the owner.

Piebald medium-weight cob mare, around 16 hands, 17 years old. Striking looks - off-side of head almost all white, and two blue wall-eyes. Little feather, mostly white feet. Some stiffness in hocks. Can be crabby with strangers.

This mare was on a six month loan agreement to a lady who lived in the village of Everthorpe, South Cave, East Yorkshire.  The agreement expired 
30th November 2010 and they have her passport. The lady has since moved house leaving no forwarding address and refuses to answer calls or texts, though the number is known to be hers.

Any information or should you want further details/name of the person that took mare on loan, then please contact Selby Police Station.


----------



## cally6008 (10 February 2011)

Contact Missing Horses on Loan website
Contact Stolen Horse Register website
Flag passport details on NED and mark horse as stolen

Crime reference number needed ASAP in order to get anything done


----------



## Kenzo (10 February 2011)

Thank you Cally6008.

Not sure if the owner has already done this but I will certainly pass this on.


----------



## Kenzo (10 February 2011)

The mare's passport number is 826069 000063933

PC 1175 Peter Wilson at Selby Police Station is very kindly dealing with the case, any info please contact him on through his number 0845 6060247quoting this crime number  12110017981.


----------



## nomad (21 February 2011)

just bumping this owner very worried


----------



## cally6008 (21 February 2011)

Contact Missing Horses on Loan website
Contact Stolen Horse Register website
Flag passport details on NED and mark horse as stolen

Crime reference number needed ASAP in order to get anything done 

Has the owner done any of these ?


----------



## nomad (21 February 2011)

crime no two posts up,police and horsewatch acting but please keep your eyes out for this distinctive mare


----------



## cally6008 (21 February 2011)

She is not on the Stolen Horse Register.

She is not flagged as stolen on NED.


----------



## nomad (21 February 2011)

will inform the owner to get this done


----------



## MHOL (21 February 2011)

nomad said:



			will inform the owner to get this done
		
Click to expand...

Contact us missinghorsesonloan@gmail.com


----------



## Kenzo (21 February 2011)

cally6008 said:



			She is not on the Stolen Horse Register.

She is not flagged as stolen on NED.
		
Click to expand...

Will pass on a reminder.


----------



## cally6008 (22 February 2011)

People can only help if the owner contacts them.


----------



## dawn m (22 February 2011)

sorry cant help you now, but is this saska who was on loan to askham bryan a few years ago?.  hope you can find her.


----------



## MHOL (23 February 2011)

Still not heard from the owner


----------



## nomad (24 February 2011)

dawn m said:



			sorry cant help you now, but is this saska who was on loan to askham bryan a few years ago?.  hope you can find her.
		
Click to expand...

yes its the same mare. i have informed owner MHOL to get in touch with you.i know she spoke to police yesterday again and gave them your details


----------



## cally6008 (24 February 2011)

Sorry but (IMO) police do jack ...., how many more times does this owner need telling that it is her and only her that has to contact MHOL about this ?


----------



## Taboo1968 (26 February 2011)

Sadly the person who had this horse on loan has done exactly the same to me...... A horse was signed over to me by its owner but it was in her care, everytime I have tried arranging to pick the horse up, all calls, messages, texts are ignored...... I shall also be speaking to the police officer concerned as its about time this woman was stopped!


----------



## stormhorse (27 February 2011)

now on NED as missing on loan.


----------



## timthearab (1 March 2011)

Has owner contact MHOL yet..... Cant stress enough how active the owner has to be to want to find this horse..  Is horse on stolen rigister yet!!!! 

Bump bump  up to the top we go


----------



## Kenzo (1 March 2011)

Just to point out, the lady has been in hospital and between other things has struggled with her computer, she was having difficulty logging the details with NED due to various reasons but this has since been sorted.

No idea about MHOL but no doubt it is something she is trying to sort out as soon as she can, by the sounds of things the police have also been very helpful.


----------



## MHOL (1 March 2011)

No can confirm that we have not heard from the owner, we have emailed her and also spoken to her friend but until the owner contacts us we cannot step in.


----------



## MHOL (15 March 2011)

We are now involved with trying to trace Saska, will start a new post


----------



## DeJaVue (16 March 2011)

Taboo1968 said:



			Sadly the person who had this horse on loan has done exactly the same to me...... A horse was signed over to me by its owner but it was in her care, everytime I have tried arranging to pick the horse up, all calls, messages, texts are ignored...... I shall also be speaking to the police officer concerned as its about time this woman was stopped!
		
Click to expand...

Would that be Suffolk House AKA Dickens? Same woman has 3 of Toni from Bank End's horses and did the same thing but no-one believed her! Maybe people will sit up and realise what a crook Debbie Cooper really is now.


----------



## cotbonnie (17 March 2011)

Have you had any luck with your search?


----------



## MHOL (18 March 2011)

Great News, Saska has been found due to our enquiries which we passed onto the police, they went this morning and placed a seize order on Saska, she is going home tomorrow. A Happy ending for one owner, and a very sad new "owner" we always do all we can to help these people who have been conned into getting their money back if they want our help.


----------



## Mrs Claus (18 March 2011)

yay so glad she was found again it is  always so devastating when a loved animal goes missing


----------



## Kenzo (18 March 2011)

That's great news.


----------



## Taboo1968 (18 March 2011)

DeJaVue said:



			Would that be Suffolk House AKA Dickens? Same woman has 3 of Toni from Bank End's horses and did the same thing but no-one believed her! Maybe people will sit up and realise what a crook Debbie Cooper really is now.
		
Click to expand...

Yes De Ja Vue, that is exactly who I am referring too....... I have sent you a PM


----------



## Taboo1968 (18 March 2011)

Well done MHOL, so pleased that Saska is now going home.  Sorry to the people that have been conned into buying her tho, as I doubt they will ever see a penny of their money back again..... But like I said before, its about time this woman was stopped!


----------



## wishingonastar (18 March 2011)

Hi just to confirm who iam, I'm the stupid one for buying saska from the above mentioned person. Mhol you make me sound like I gave a fight 
Just to confirm there is no "seaze order" on saska I totally agreed to give her back. We which is myself, husband and 10yr old son we conned out of a lot of money from this vicous person
And our hearts have been torn to peaces today as we have to say buy to not just a horse but my first ever horse
I have been speaking with her owner and she will have 2 mums now and we are allowed to keep in contact with them
For those of you who have been in the same boat, will you please get in touch via pm we need to stop this happening again!!!!!!


----------



## Cuffey (18 March 2011)

wishingonastar we are all very sorry you were conned and that the real owner has had months of worry
Please do help MHOL to gather more evidence, who knows how many times this person has done this, how many hearts have been broken we do not yet know about.
Please take advice to pursue above person for money


----------



## wishingonastar (19 March 2011)

Hi cuffey thanks for your msg.
We haven't been in touch with mhol but we have provided direct to the police every bit of information we have on this person and are currently trying to find out further information.
I'm hoping everyone who knows of or has been hurt like us can all help each other and try gather as much info as possible to make sure there is conviction for their crimes.
I'm now going to get sask ready to go home and spruce her up for seeing mummy 1.
X


----------



## Sanolly (19 March 2011)

WOAS I am sorry to hear about your story, I can't imagine how you and your family must be feeling. 

OP Glad Saska has been found


----------



## MHOL (19 March 2011)

wishingonastar said:



			Hi just to confirm who iam, I'm the stupid one for buying saska from the above mentioned person. Mhol you make me sound like I gave a fight 
Just to confirm there is no "seaze order" on saska I totally agreed to give her back. We which is myself, husband and 10yr old son we conned out of a lot of money from this vicous person
And our hearts have been torn to peaces today as we have to say buy to not just a horse but my first ever horse
I have been speaking with her owner and she will have 2 mums now and we are allowed to keep in contact with them
For those of you who have been in the same boat, will you please get in touch via pm we need to stop this happening again!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

A sieze order is a term used by the police, i know you gave her back, we havent said that, we have offered to help you with a civil case, we are here to help you as well as Saskas owner. Sorry if you felt that, we want to help.


----------



## timthearab (22 March 2011)

WELL DONE!!!! MHOL.. is there any end to your talents XXX
Im please to say that i now stay in regular contact with Tims (other mum).  She is now known as his Aunty......  Every story has two sides and i have seen from both sides how hurtful and sad this can be.
Im pleased to read that the horse is now home.   2nd mum  chin up and stay in contact with the horse.  Well done for doing the hardest but right thing XX


----------



## Taboo1968 (24 March 2011)

At the end of the day, I think the moral of the story here is

Have a loan agreement in writing......

Check the horse you have put on loan regulalry, make sure if kept on a yard that the YO is informed who the legal owner of the horse is

Notify NED that the horse is on loan, as owners you can all associate yourselves with YOUR horses on there, and add notes etc.


----------



## Taboo1968 (25 March 2011)

It would appear that the person responsible for this has done this many times before...... As De Ja Vue said, she took three of Toni's horses..... one of which had actually been signed over to me......

How many more people has she done this too?

I know that missinghorsesonloan is very interested in information regarding this person and there has also been a facebook page set up, in a hope that the three horses mentioned above can be traced and returned to their rightful owner......

If you feel you have any information, please join the facebook group...... 

dcooper@groups.facebook.com

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_190613244311457&ap=1


----------



## DeJaVue (26 March 2011)

bump


----------



## Tinseltoes (26 March 2011)

Glad Saska is home. MHOL your a star !!!! Wishing sorry you have been scammed. Hope that woman is caught and locked up.


----------



## Megan_T (19 April 2011)

Excellent news that she has been found safe and well and now has two mummies!

Does this mean she gets two Christmases and two birthdays? 

All the best to you both.


----------



## Bug2007 (19 April 2011)

Glad she has been found.

Really feel for you Wishing' you must be deverstated. Can we trust no one?


----------

